# Bye bye Country Show (picnic on July 22nd?)



## Tolpuddle (Feb 3, 2012)

Just been told that Lambeth staff were told this afternoon that the Country Show isn't happening this year, nothing to do with cost saving though, it's because of the Olympics.

Of course the Olympics coming this year has been a surprise to everyone so I assume they couldn't re-schedule it.

Enjoy.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2012)

WTF differences does the Olympics make?!!

How many South Londoners managed to nab Olympic tickets?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 3, 2012)

What?????


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2012)

Maybe they think the tubes will be too full?  

Maybe they think everyone will be watching the Olympics?  Not *everyone *likes sports you know Lambeth Council

Maybe they think this recession is going to bite so hard, nobody will be able to afford the Chucklehead Cider?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 3, 2012)

They aren't alone - Lewisham have said they won't be doing their 'Peoples Day' thing this year, due to some tenuous reason to do with the olympics


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 3, 2012)

Maybe Chucklehead and the pig trials have snubbed the country show for more lucrative Olympics concessions?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2012)

I reckon it's all the more reason to put the Country Show on.  Tourists coming over aren't going to be spending every single day of their holidays in the East End.  They'll want some free sightseeing to do, and what better way to do it than from local parks, having free festivals, with fine views over London to boot


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Maybe Chucklehead and the pig trials have snubbed the country show for more lucrative Olympics concessions?


 
I'm pissed off.  Was looking forward to the plant stall again this year


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 3, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I reckon it's all the more reason to put the Country Show on. Tourists coming over aren't going to be spending every single day of their holidays in the East End. They'll want some free sightseeing to do, and what better way to do it than from local parks, having free festivals, with fine views over London to boot


 

Well they'll probably visit the Tower of london and that but yeah,  local cultural colour would be a good thing to see instead of the usual.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Well they'll probably visit the Tower of london and that but yeah, local cultural colour would be a good thing to see instead of the usual.


 
True, for the Americans and Japanese and the like, but there will be poorer nations with maybe not as much spending money, and as Brixton is now on the tourist trail (apparently), it would be good to have something other than Brixton Village to visit


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 3, 2012)

I do agree, minnie, but it's not to be, minnie.


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 3, 2012)

There is only one solution. Do it anyway.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I do agree, minnie, but it's not to be, minnie.


 



No fireworks and no Country Show.  That means I doubt I'll get over to the park this year


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 3, 2012)

Cunts. It's not even like it's the same time as the fucking Olympics.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Cunts. It's not even like it's the same time as the fucking Olympics.


 
Maybe they think we'll all be too knackered from watching the Olympics


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't do that Twatter stuff, but surely news like this is worth twatting?


----------



## story (Feb 3, 2012)

I have heard that one of the reasons other events have been cancelled is because they won't have enough portaloos and crash barriers to cover the Olympics and anything else, anywhere.

No idea where this story came from.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 3, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe they think we'll all be too knackered from watching the Olympics


 
Country Show is normally July and the Olympics is mid-August I think so the other way around. 

Just sounds like a bullshit excuse to me tbh.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 3, 2012)

Badgers said:


> What?????





Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I reckon it's all the more reason to put the Country Show on. Tourists coming over aren't going to be spending every single day of their holidays in the East End. They'll want some free sightseeing to do, and what better way to do it than from local parks, having free festivals, with fine views over London to boot


Quite.  This is taking the piss.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Country Show is normally July and the Olympics is mid-August I think so the other way around.
> 
> Just sounds like a bullshit excuse to me tbh.


 
Oh yeah, Country Show is mid-July and Olympics starts end of July.  Maybe they think everyone's saving their Chucklehead Cider money for the Olympics that they never managed to get tickets for then


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2012)

and think of all those poor tourists who might be missing out on a chance to get pissed on Chucklehead Cider or listen to some good local ska/reggae bands

Poor tourists


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 3, 2012)

Whereas this post suggests it might be still on (but maybe that was before a budget decision): Can't we hold our own? Big Society bollocks and all that? There's lots of cash / grants around for 'jubilee' parties, etc. 

http://www.hernehillforum.org.uk/community_forum/35/4117?page=0#4134

For your information, the provisional dates for Lambeth Country Show this year are 21st & 22nd of July.​​At this point the budget for the event has not been approved or declared yet and we will announce the outcome to all our Lambeth Country Show contacts in due course.​​We are sorry that we’re unable to provide you with any further information at this stage.​​Regards,​​THE EVENTS TEAM​


----------



## Belushi (Feb 3, 2012)

FFS does the Olympics have Pig Obedience? Does it fuck as like


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> Whereas this post suggests it's still on:
> 
> http://www.hernehillforum.org.uk/community_forum/35/4117?page=0#4134
> 
> For your information, the provisional dates for Lambeth Country Show this year are 21st & 22nd of July.​​*At this point the budget for the event has not been approved* or declared yet and we will announce the outcome to all our Lambeth Country Show contacts in due course.​​We are sorry that we’re unable to provide you with any further information at this stage.​​Regards,​​THE EVENTS TEAM​


 
I don't like that sentence


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2012)

Belushi said:


> FFS does the Olympics have Pig Obedience? Does it fuck as like


 
Maybe all our police will be practising crowd control for the  Olympics so will be too busy to police the funfair?

Oh, are you talking about a different type of pig?


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 3, 2012)

I will be really really disappointed if this doesn't go ahead.  It's such a great event - really has been one of the highlights of our year.  So much rubbish local news recently - it's very very depressing.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2012)

I think someone needs to contact Lambeth to check if it is DEFINITELY still on or not


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2012)

I really hope this isn't the case. I LOVE the Country Show. It's an absolute highlight of my year.

Mind you, if it is cancelled, maybe we could put on a mini one of our own? We've already got the alternative vegetable animals competition, and the No Frills Band playing.







http://www.urban75.org/brixton/features/lambeth-country-show-2011-amusing-animals.html


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2012)

editor said:


> I really hope this isn't the case. I LOVE the Country Show. It's an absolute highlight of my year.
> 
> Mind you, if it is cancelled, maybe we could put on a mini one of our own? We've already got the alternative vegetable animals competition, and the No Frills Band playing.


 
Where?  and who will police it?


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2012)

We'd have to buy in some stocks of this too:


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Where? and who will police it?


It won't need policing because it would be an entirely coincidental gathering of like minded people who just happened to be walking up to the park with amusing vegetable animals and cider.


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 3, 2012)

Chucklehead deliver now. This is a bad thing to know.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2012)

editor said:


> It won't need policing because it would be an entirely coincidental gathering of like minded people who just happened to be walking up to the park with amusing vegetable animals and cider.


 
You could make it like one of those flash mob things and get tweeting a few days before and get some lovely Olympic tourists to attend.  Make it a real multi-cultural event


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 3, 2012)

I'd heard rumours of this from a few people just after last years show. In fact I thought someone had mentioned it on a thread already. Sad if true.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2012)

and what about the arena events? 

I can shear a sheep with b/f's beard trimmers if someone could provide a sheep


----------



## leanderman (Feb 3, 2012)

I discovered Chucklehead only last year. Farewell my friend


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2012)

leanderman said:


> I discovered Chucklehead only last year. Farewell my friend


 
I don't like cider so it's not a huge loss to me but I know it gives lots of people enjoyment... and massive hangovers


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and what about the arena events?


We can reproduce all of them: Dog races, people with balloon swords jousting, three legged races etc etc.

Add in the urban craft club and we've got a proper alternative country show.


----------



## r0bb0 (Feb 3, 2012)

sounds like an excuse to pull the event and save some dough


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm hearing that is definitely 100% cancelled.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 3, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Where?  and who will police it?



Me and EastEnder will do the door


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2012)

I propose Sunday July 22nd July to be the date for our entirely coincidental gathering of people in Brockwell Park.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2012)

editor said:


> We can reproduce all of them: Dog races, people with balloon swords jousting, three legged races etc etc.
> 
> Add in the urban craft club and we've got a proper alternative country show.


 
What about the animals?  I've got a furry horse.  Anyone got any owls?  I reckon we could conjure up some pigeons for falconry displays


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Me and EastEnder will do the door


 
I hope you're not charging?


----------



## eme (Feb 3, 2012)

craft club could judge the cakes / jams


----------



## boohoo (Feb 3, 2012)

Urban75 Country show?


----------



## Ms T (Feb 3, 2012)

I can start training my cats now to jump through burning hoops.  They'll do anything for a Whiskas temptation.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2012)

Do we have someone to do face painting for the mini Urbanites?


----------



## Brixton Blog (Feb 3, 2012)

This is absolutely terrible news. We've just tweeted at Steve Reed so we'll have to see what he says. Seems like a narrow-sighted move - why not just rearrange the dates?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2012)

Brixton Blog said:


> This is absolutely terrible news. We've just tweeted at Steve Reed so we'll have to see what he says. Seems like a narrow-sighted move - why not just rearrange the dates?


 
Why rearrange the dates?  They don't clash with the Olympics, and so what if they did, it's not like half of South London's got tickets to attend the Olympics anyway


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 3, 2012)

Maybe a pedal powered sound system with a couple of reggae bands?


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 3, 2012)

eme said:


> craft club could judge the cakes / jams


I don't mind helping with that. It'd be pretty tough but someone has to do it.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 3, 2012)

RubyToogood said:


> Maybe a pedal powered sound system with a couple of reggae bands?


 
Aswad?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2012)

In the absence of knights and horses, or any other battle recreations, can we all have a big ruck as well? 

Maybe South Londoners vs North Londoners.  Weapon of choice - free for all


----------



## boohoo (Feb 3, 2012)

I think between us all we could put on a pretty good show!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2012)

boohoo said:


> I think between us all we could put on a pretty good show!


 
I agree.  With all the cycling urbanites as well, we could have them jumping through hoops in place of all those little motorbike display teams.  I'd quite like some urbanites to jump through hoops for me.


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 3, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Aswad?


We could definitely do Aswad.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 3, 2012)

they've got it the wrong way round, they need to cancel the olympics so they can put on the LCS.
the olympics is gonna be the default excuse for loads of things going tits up this year, and probably for many years to come.
fuck the olympics quite frankly (except the women's beach volleyball, we can keep that).


----------



## boohoo (Feb 3, 2012)

If we couldn't use the park, then can we use windrush square for animals  (Vauxhall City Farm) and plant/cake stalls.
Station road for all the local Lambeth Groups and food stalls.
Dogstar, satay bar and living for crafty stuff
Another pubs for live music, morris dancers and poetry!


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2012)

Some of my friends are already saying that - purely by chance - they'd arranged a picnic at the park on the 22nd.

Incredible!


----------



## leanderman (Feb 3, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> they've got it the wrong way round, they need to cancel the olympics so they can put on the LCS.
> the olympics is gonna be the default excuse for loads of things going tits up this year, and probably for many years to come.
> fuck the olympics quite frankly (except the women's beach volleyball, we can keep that).


 
you wouldn't say that if, like me, you had tickets for the olympics hopscotch and frisbee-throwing


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2012)

I've just posted a piece here: http://www.urban75.org/blog/lambeth-country-show-cancelled-for-2012-we-fancy-a-picnic-on-july-22nd/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2012)

We need a first aider.  I can wrap people in bandages


----------



## Badgers (Feb 3, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> I hope you're not charging?



No, just confiscation


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2012)

Badgers said:


> No, just confiscation


 
of what?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 3, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> of what?



Jam and crack


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 3, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I reckon we could conjure up some pigeons for falconry displays


I know these people.....
http://www.xtremefalconry.co.uk/


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 3, 2012)

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/News/2012/CountryShow2012.htm

Maybe they couldn't get cover from the police/ambulance services?


----------



## ohmyliver (Feb 3, 2012)

It's been 100% confirmed then, this year's cancelling?  

Bollocks, if it has, It's quite easily the best free festival in London, especially as Stokefest is now but a fond memory.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 3, 2012)

Maybe the small sheep could be summoned to do a cat-herding demonstration



mrsfran said:


> Today they are herding cats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/News/2012/CountryShow2012.htm
> 
> Maybe they couldn't get cover from the police/ambulance services?


 
Maybe if all those little scrotes stopped having rucks/stabbing each other by the fairground, we wouldn't need all those police 



> It’s not the only event making way for the Olympics - even Glastonbury is taking a break.”


 
Oh well, that's ok then.  Everyone has to suffer for the sodding Olympics that Londoners are paying Council Tax for and most of us can't even get a ticket


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2012)

> With added pressure on the emergency services and the infrastructure needed to run the event throughout July and August, we felt it was not practical to stage an event of the Country Show’s scale this year.


 
hm, wonder if muggings will go up while all the police piss off 

Naturally if they do, that'll be put down to the recession though


----------



## Tolpuddle (Feb 3, 2012)

Tolpuddle said:


> Just been told that Lambeth staff were told this afternoon that the Country Show isn't happening this year, nothing to do with cost saving though, it's because of the Olympics.
> 
> Of course the Olympics coming this year has been a surprise to everyone so I assume they couldn't re-schedule it.
> 
> Enjoy.


 
This took off!!

just had the actual text from the Lambeth message sent to me, a little  bit removed (the name of the sender);




_We have taken this decision because the Lambeth Country Show usually takes place in mid-July and would have come just days before the start of the London Olympics. With added pressure on the emergency services and on the infrastructure needed to run the events throughout July and August, it was not practical to stage an event of the Country Show’s scale this year .Across London similar events are not going ahead for the same reason and as I am sure you aware, nationally, events like Glastonbury are not being held too._



_We can see that the focus is going to be on the Olympics and also the Queen’s Diamond Jubilee. We are particularly keen to use the Olympics to promote activity in the borough and will be running other events to make sure our residents get the most out of this summer._


----------



## nagapie (Feb 3, 2012)

I daily wish bad things to happen to Steve Reed.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 3, 2012)

nagapie said:


> I daily wish bad things to happen to Steve Reed.


 
does the event break even?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 3, 2012)

nagapie said:


> I daily wish bad things to happen to Steve Reed.


That's the trouble with you, too soft and sentimental by half.


----------



## nagapie (Feb 3, 2012)

leanderman said:


> does the event break even?


 
What's that got to do with my post? Steve Reed is dismantling everything good in Lambeth at an alarming rate without any regard for what the residents want. I think he's an undercover Tory, or just a Tory.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 3, 2012)

leanderman said:


> does the event break even?


 
It must do something as it's been going for nearly 40 years.  I first went as a small child in the 1970s.


----------



## madolesance (Feb 3, 2012)

So many people I know are so pissed off about this cancelation of
the LBS. We need to get together and sort something out in the park.
The year would not be the same. Only time I drink Chucklehead, but
need to drink it atleast twice a year in the park surrounded with beuatiful 
people from all back grounds just have good free fun.

Fuck the Olympics!Y


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 3, 2012)

It makes people happy. That is priceless.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 3, 2012)

nagapie said:


> I think he's an undercover Tory, or just a Tory.


That's as maybe, but he's first and foremost a slimy little git....oozing charm from every pore he oils his way across the floor.....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> That's as maybe, but he's first and foremost a slimy little git....oozing charm from every pore he oils his way across the floor.....


 
Now you have got the right Steve this time haven't you Mrs M?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 3, 2012)

who's steve reed? i thought he was a jazz drummer who worked with four tet


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes I have, Minnie, I'll never wrong the Right Steve ever again!


----------



## fortyplus (Feb 3, 2012)

Well, these being the times we live in, I think that first we should spark a tweetstorm of outrage to make the said slimy git and his acolytes feel very uncomfortable, and then if that doesn't work (and when it gets a little warmer) we should make Windrush our own Tahrir, and then have a spontaneous people's picnic in the park on that weekend anyway.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> Well, these being the times we live in, I think that first we should spark a tweetstorm of outrage


 
I suggested that earlier in the thread but I don't know if anyone bothered


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 3, 2012)

boohoo said:


> It must do something as it's been going for nearly 40 years. I first went as a small child in the 1970s.


 
likewise - I've not been since (having lived some distance away from south london for most of my adult life is my main excuse)

just a thought - to be fair - is it Lambeth Council's decision, or have the plods / ambulance service said no?  I'd assume they are juggling staff holidays to ensure maximum cover for the olympics...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> likewise - I've not been since (having lived some distance away from south london for most of my adult life is my main excuse)
> 
> just a thought - to be fair - is it Lambeth Council's decision, or have the plods / ambulance service said no? I'd assume they are juggling staff holidays to ensure maximum cover for the olympics...


 
How many cops are going to be available to police Lambeth though I wonder?


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2012)

From Lambeth's site:


> It’s not the only event making way for the Olympics - even Glastonbury is taking a break.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2012)

editor said:


> From Lambeth's site:


 

All them musicians have managed to wangle tickets for the Olympics and are unable to perform at Glastonbury


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 3, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> just a thought - to be fair - is it Lambeth Council's decision, or have the plods / ambulance service said no? I'd assume they are juggling staff holidays to ensure maximum cover for the olympics...


 
To be fair, even though I love the Country Show, I'd be a lot less annoyed if they weren't so antagonistic towards anyone else wanting to put events on in the park. They only allow their own event so if they aren't doing it that's it (OK, alcohol-free Green Fair aside).


----------



## nagapie (Feb 3, 2012)

Tweetstorm please. Everyone tweet Steve Reed that he's a cunt at 1 o' clock tomorrow. Even if you think the LCF isn't a big reason or it might not have been up to him, there's plenty other reasons to call him a cunt.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 3, 2012)

Can someone help me with my failing memory - what was the soundsystem meet up at brockwell park that used to go on in the 90s - i think it was something to do with the Legalise It campaign that was going on in those days...any ideas?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2012)

ska invita said:


> Can someone help me with my failing memory - what was the soundsystem meet up at brockwell park that used to go on in the 90s - i think it was something to do with the Legalise It campaign that was going on in those days...any ideas?


 
can't remember, but I remember Gay Pride


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 3, 2012)

J-day - it's kind of fitting that you don't remember it!


----------



## ddraig (Feb 3, 2012)

ska invita said:


> Can someone help me with my failing memory - what was the soundsystem meet up at brockwell park that used to go on in the 90s - i think it was something to do with the Legalise It campaign that was going on in those days...any ideas?


yeah, cannabis march/rally/festy
remember Shaka there one year on top the hill! 
blowing people out of the tent, literally, with the bass


----------



## ska invita (Feb 3, 2012)

was that a one off? time for a comeback I think!
For a moment there that campaign had some wind in its sails (stoned march around london that split up and got lost is best forgotten )


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2012)

ska invita said:


> was that a one off? time for a comeback I think!


 
J Day or Gay Pride?


----------



## ska invita (Feb 4, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> J Day or Gay Pride?


i think we're ready to do them together - fuck the olympics off in style


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 4, 2012)

ska invita said:


> i think we're ready to do them together - fuck the olympics off in style


 
Great idea


----------



## colacubes (Feb 4, 2012)

What the fucking fuck?  Do these people not understand that if I don't get my yearly fix of chucklehead and owls I turn into a VERY ANGRY PERSON  

I would gladly swap the olympic tickets I actually do have for the country show


----------



## leanderman (Feb 4, 2012)

nagapie said:


> What's that got to do with my post? Steve Reed is dismantling everything good in Lambeth at an alarming rate without any regard for what the residents want. I think he's an undercover Tory, or just a Tory.


 
because, rather obviously, if the event loses money i suspect he will use that as justification when the complaints roll in


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 4, 2012)

I don't think the council realise that it is not up to them whether the LCS goes ahead or not. Poor fools.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Feb 4, 2012)

So fucking gutted. This makes me hate the olympics even more now


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 4, 2012)

editor said:


> From Lambeth's site:


 
Yes that annoyed me... we haven't a hope of making it to Glastonbury, for some of us it's a bit irrelevant whether it's cancelled or not.  The Country show, on the other hand, is accessible to all and a great community event.  Between the one o'clock clubs, the country show and the various other community type things which seem to be disappearing they're doing a good job of completely trashing our community - it seems to me.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 4, 2012)

nipsla said:


> I would gladly swap the olympic tickets I actually do have for the country show


 
yes!.. and anyway, so many people don't have tickets.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 4, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> yes!.. and anyway, so many people don't have tickets.


Citizen!
Do not leave your home
Do not congregate with farm animals on common land
Livestock enclosures are a profanity in the shadow of the Olympic Ring!
Keep your television on at all times
British Broadcasting Corporation, Signal 1
Contemplate the coxless pair! Witness:
Britannia shall forever rule the waves!
etc.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 4, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> Yes that annoyed me... we haven't a hope of making it to Glastonbury, for some of us it's a bit irrelevant whether it's cancelled or not. The Country show, on the other hand, is accessible to all and a great community event. Between the one o'clock clubs, the country show and the various other community type things which seem to be disappearing they're doing a good job of completely trashing our community - it seems to me.


Agreed - somebody seems to have forgotten that one o'clock clubs, the LCS etc stop cultural & income differences becoming dangerously divisive.


----------



## lang rabbie (Feb 4, 2012)

So apart from about 90 minutes of the Olympic Torch relay [Camberwell to Westminster apparently passing through Brixton] on Friday 26th July (day before the opening ceremony), what exactly does the borough of Lambeth need to assign its staff and monet to do to "celebrate" the Olympics 

[I write as someone who had to make and laminate our own Welcome to Lambeth signs overnight for the young athletes on the Queen's Golden Jubilee baton relay a decade ago on disciovering no one in Lambeth's Sports or Events teams had even thought about it!]


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 4, 2012)

lang rabbie said:


> So apart from about 90 minutes of the Olympic Torch relay [Camberwell to Westminster apparently passing through Brixton] on Friday 26th July (day before the opening ceremony), what exactly does the borough of Lambeth need to assign its staff and monet to do to "celebrate" the Olympics
> 
> [I write as someone who had to make and laminate our own Welcome to Lambeth signs overnight for the young athletes on the Queen's Golden Jubilee baton relay a decade ago on disciovering no one in Lambeth's Sports or Events teams had even thought about it!]


 
I'm guessing all police/emergency services leave has been cancelled in the run up and during the Olympics so the plod will have to take holidays either side of it... or something similar


----------



## tendril (Feb 4, 2012)

didn't read all of the thread but this is happening in July


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 4, 2012)

tendril said:


> didn't read all of the thread but this is happening in July


 
I don't know why they couldn't merge the two events.


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'm guessing all police/emergency services leave has been cancelled in the run up and during the Olympics so the plod will have to take holidays either side of it... or something similar


Let's just do it our fucking selves.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> Let's just do it our fucking selves.



Could we?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 4, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> who's steve reed? i thought he was a jazz drummer who worked with four tet


 
He's a jizz drummer from Lambeth Labour.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 4, 2012)

editor said:


> Let's just do it our fucking selves.


 
I agree.  You sort it.  I'll police it.  Just give me a stun gun so I can deter any undesirables


----------



## tendril (Feb 4, 2012)

editor said:


> Let's just do it our fucking selves.


U75 FlashFest ftw


----------



## Beavalle (Feb 5, 2012)

Since there is no Lambeth Country show then I gather we will pay no council tax in July. I'm starting a Facebook page about it.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Feb 5, 2012)

The Country Show would be the perfect opportunity to put the Co-op Council into practice. The principle behind this is supposedly all about enabling residents to take more control over council services and events. If Reed and his cronies are serious about this power to the people lark, they should pass on the responsibility and cultural heritage that comes with the Country Show to the residents.

Support should be offered by the council - this co-operation is a two way process, after all. The infrastructure and past planning knowledge could be shared. This would then give a far better idea to see what a co-operative council actually looks like, rather than the vague words that currently make it sound like the Big Society. Supporting residents in staging the Country Show would also convince folk that the Lambeth Co-op twaddle is not a smokescreen for local government cuts.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 5, 2012)

Beavalle said:


> Since there is no Lambeth Country show then I gather we will pay no council tax in July. I'm starting a Facebook page about it.


 
Because we only pay our council tax for the country show 

I was thinking about this last night and as much as people are pissed off with the council I strongly suspect it's an infrastructure issue with it being due to take place the weekend before the olympics start.  I remember hearing something about the olympics on the radio months ago and they were saying that they were going to be shipping things like portaloos in from Europe as there weren't going to be enough to go round.  And then there's stewards, police etc etc.

Of course, as we've already said, doesn't mean we can't have our own massive picnic though


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 5, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Because we only pay our council tax for the country show
> 
> I was thinking about this last night and as much as people are pissed off with the council I strongly suspect it's an infrastructure issue with it being due to take place the weekend before the olympics start. I remember hearing something about the olympics on the radio months ago and they were saying that they were going to be shipping things like portaloos in from Europe as there weren't going to be enough to go round. And then there's stewards, police etc etc.
> 
> Of course, as we've already said, doesn't mean we can't have our own massive picnic though


 
You mean permanent toilets haven't been built at the Olympics grounds?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 5, 2012)

If it's good enough for Paula


----------



## colacubes (Feb 5, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You mean permanent toilets haven't been built at the Olympics grounds?


 
I'm sure they have but they're likely to need many more temporary ones for the event itself given the number of people milling around outside the stadia.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 5, 2012)

nipsla said:


> I'm sure they have but they're likely to need many more temporary ones for the event itself given the number of people milling around outside the stadia.


 
So not only have they fucked up the Country Show, they've nabbed all of Europe's loos!  What are all the European festival-goers going to go on?  Outrageous


----------



## colacubes (Feb 5, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> So not only have they fucked up the Country Show, they've nabbed all of Europe's loos! What are all the European festival-goers going to go on? Outrageous


 
Fuck knows


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 5, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Fuck knows


 
I'm sure Brixtonites are perfectly capable of digging some long-drops in the park


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2012)

Surely more people attend Glastonbury than the Olympic park?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 5, 2012)

editor said:


> Surely more people attend Glastonbury than the Olympic park?


 
The Olympics are stealing Glastonbury's loos so they figured on top of a mud problem, it could get very messy down there, so cancelled it altogether


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 5, 2012)

This boring Olympics is being used as an excuse for way too much.

Gonna be a massive anti-climax and I'm sure we're all gonna get on with our lives just fine. It's just this years Millenium bug.

Next my Teenage son will be saying 'I can't have a bath, dad, the Olympics needs all the water!'


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The Olympics are stealing Glastonbury's loos so they figured on top of a mud problem, it could get very messy down there, so cancelled it altogether


I didn't realise there was a finite amount of portaloos and none more could be manufactured. Ever.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 5, 2012)

editor said:


> I didn't realise there was a finite amount of portaloos and none more could be manufactured. Ever.


 
True, never heard such nonsense.  Could create a few jobs as well or are all our loos made abroad and imported?


----------



## Maggot (Feb 5, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The Olympics are stealing Glastonbury's loos so they figured on top of a mud problem, it could get very messy down there, so cancelled it altogether


The Olympics starts about 6 weeks after Glastonbury, so I'm sure the loos could be used for both events.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 5, 2012)

Maggot said:


> The Olympics starts about 6 weeks after Glastonbury, so I'm sure the loos could be used for both events.


 
It was always due to be one of the fallow years for Glastonbury this year.  Last one was 2006 and Michael Eavis said back before then that they would start having 1 fallow year after every 5 festivals.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 5, 2012)

Maggot said:


> The Olympics starts about 6 weeks after Glastonbury, so I'm sure the loos could be used for both events.


 
I was joking about the loos.  I have no idea what their excuse is.  According to Big Chill though, they can't get the artists they want


----------



## netbob (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm assuming Lambeth got a letter from the Met, Olympic Delivery Authority, central government, simular telling them this was not happening. If only there was a piece of legislation that allowed citizens to access such a potentual document.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 5, 2012)

It made me laugh when Tony Blair said he regretted passing the (above) implied legislation because of the amount of work and trouble it caused. Wonderful.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 5, 2012)

editor said:


> Let's just do it our fucking selves.


 
pity d-b isn't around any more.

we could have put him in charge of security for U75-fest


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 5, 2012)

editor said:


> Surely more people attend Glastonbury than the Olympic park?


There are about 15 venues and numerous circuits - the road race goes down to Boxhill and back, all of Hyde Park, the 26-mile marathon route, most of Greenwich Park, Horse Guards, Woolwich, etc, etc.


----------



## netbob (Feb 5, 2012)

> Dear Lambeth Borough Council,
> 
> Under the Freedom of Information Act 2000, please could you provide
> any documents from the Metropolitan Police, the Olympic Delivery
> ...


http://www.whatdotheyknow.com/request/lambeth_country_show


----------



## colacubes (Feb 5, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> There are about 15 venues and numerous circuits - the road race goes down to Boxhill and back, all of Hyde Park, the 26-mile marathon route, most of Greenwich Park, Horse Guards, Woolwich, etc, etc.


 
My Mum's got a place volunteering at the Beach Volleyball at Horseguards D) and she did a test event last year where they needed tons of brought in infrastructure such as portaloos,  It's quite important that people remember it's not all about the olympic park.

Sorry if it sounds like I'm banging on about this, but I really don't think this is a case of Lambeth cuts .  Very annoying, but I think there are more important things to tun into a political issue at the moment.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 5, 2012)

Yep, I don't think people will understand the scale of what's going to happen in August until they see it. This is truly an immense national-scale endeavour. You don't see this level of mobilisation and coordination outside wartime.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 5, 2012)

Don't mention THE WAR!


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 5, 2012)

"And now over to Claire Balding, who's aboard one of the Nazi barges in the channel ports... Are people getting excited yet, Claire?"


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 5, 2012)

First the cannabis march/festival, now the Country Show. Fuck Lambeth and their cooperative council bullshit.

We will have a festival anyway, we'll party all night, we'll take the park, block the roads off, weed will be legalised for the day, we'll squat the town hall and fill it with a 10k rig and 1000 people dancing, we'll have a tanker full of chucklehead transported from Somerset and parked up in the main road, Jay Rayner will be ceremoniously roasted on burning pyre in a blackcurrant sauce produced by the Suburban 75 forum, and Steve Reed be dragged through the streets to the Olympic Park where he will be locked in a room with Seb Coe for the entire duration of the Olympics.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Yep, I don't think people will understand the scale of what's going to happen in August until they see it. This is truly an immense national-scale endeavour. You don't see this level of mobilisation and coordination outside wartime.


Pfffft - the Olympics can shit off. Massive waste of money. I wish Paris had got it.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 5, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> We need a first aider. I can wrap people in bandages


I am a first aider. Consider my services offered.



Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> To be fair, even though I love the Country Show, I'd be a lot less annoyed if they weren't so antagonistic towards anyone else wanting to put events on in the park. They only allow their own event so if they aren't doing it that's it (OK, alcohol-free Green Fair aside).


Yeah, I helped some mates put on a festival in Brockwell Park a few years ago and Lambeth were a nightmare, imposing pointless expensive fencing at the last minute which ruined the festival and ensured we made no cash for the charity we were raising for. They then did their best to mess up another event we did on Clapham Common, with ridiculous complaints about noise and numbers, even though it was a quiet chilled out event. A few years ago the council were saying Brockwell Park was underused for events and should be used more for the benefit of the community, but they've made it bloody hard for anyone to do anything, apart from a few disasterous pay events.


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 5, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> First the cannabis march/festival, now the Country Show. Fuck Lambeth and their cooperative council bullshit.
> 
> We will have a festival anyway, we'll party all night, we'll take the park, block the roads off, weed will be lagalised for the day, we'll squat the town hall and fill it with a 10k rig and 1000 people dancing, we'll have a tanker full of chucklehead transported from Somerset and parked up in the main road, Jay Rayner will be ceremoniously roasted on burning pyre in a blackcurrant sauce produced by the Suburban 75 forum, and Steve Reed be dragged through the streets to the Olympic Park where he will be locked in a room with Seb Coe for the entire duration of the Olympics.


mmnn

i'd be up for a picnic.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Pfffft - the Olympics can shit off. Massive waste of money. I wish Paris had got it.


What's that got to do with loos?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> What's that got to do with loos?


Where did I mention loos?


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 5, 2012)

It's the topic we're discussing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2012)

We're discussing the Olympics being used as an excuse to cancel the LCS


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 5, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yeah, I helped some mates put on a festival in Brockwell Park a few years ago and Lambeth were a nightmare, imposing pointless expensive fencing at the last minute which ruined the festival and ensured we made no cash for the charity we were raising for.


 
Yes that's one of the ones I was thinking of. I was there and enjoyed it but there would have needed to be ten times as many people for the fence to serve any sort of purpose. Just a totally unnecessary obstacle.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 5, 2012)

Was that  Lambeth BC though, or Gov legislation by way of 'elf and Safety?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 5, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Yes that's one of the ones I was thinking of. I was there and enjoyed it but there would have needed to be ten times as many people for the fence to serve any sort of purpose. Just a totally unnecessary obstacle.


i dont think the council like anything there that's beyond their control - i.e. the J Day festival or anything else. Desperately scared that some kind of anarchist insurrection is going develop on their patch...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 5, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Was that Lambeth BC though, or Gov legislation by way of 'elf and Safety?


A last minute condition imposed by the council on the friday afternoon before a saturday festival....a fucking nightmare chucked into the mix at the last minute after months of planning


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 5, 2012)

ouch.


----------



## OpalFruit (Feb 5, 2012)

Olympics: 1

Glasto, The Country Show, The arts, the entire tourist industry including hotels, restaurants etc, the general public : 0

None of this was mentioned in the bid, was it?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 5, 2012)

OpalFruit said:


> Olympics: 1
> 
> Glasto, The Country Show, The arts, the entire tourist industry including hotels, restaurants etc, the general public : 0
> 
> None of this was mentioned in the bid, was it?


 
You missed the Big Chill (not that I know where or what that is as I'm not a festival goer)


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 5, 2012)

much as I love sports/athletics, the Olympics has got a lot to answer for, a massive shit-storm of security and transport gridlock freak-out. Basically a massive business enterprise that pays no tax.

"The Greatest Show On Earth" 

But it's a crap excuse for cancelling the LCS. I think the establishment is massively freaked out about the possibility of some sort of fuck up during the Olympics, or the sight of people enjoying themselves away from the Olympics and the coke bottles and the sponsored merchandise and sanitised BBC coverage and the shiny new olympic park with no poor people or beggars or protesters or travellers living in caravans.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 5, 2012)

They're probably trying to make out we're a sporting nation, obsessed with sport and not interested in anything else, and woe betide anyone that tarnishes the country's good name by getting pissed on Chucklehead Cider


----------



## fortyplus (Feb 5, 2012)

Alex Holland, labour councillor, has just tweeted that he? they? are investigating ways to save it. And there's a petition to move the date (crap idea, mid-July is as important as the cavalry manoevres to techno music) on the Brixton Blog.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 5, 2012)

No chance. There are greater forces at work this year.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 5, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> i dont think the council like anything there that's beyond their control - i.e. the J Day festival or anything else. Desperately scared that some kind of anarchist insurrection is going develop on their patch...


Can anyone give any more details on J Day - when it started, how long it ran for, how it was allowed to happen, who stopped it, that kind of thing. Searched, but couldn't find anything.


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2012)

ska invita said:


> Can anyone give any more details on J Day - when it started, how long it ran for, how it was allowed to happen, who stopped it, that kind of thing. Searched, but couldn't find anything.


I covered the events on urban. Last one was in 2004.












urban meet up 2004:





urban meet 2003:





http://www.urban75.org/photos/protest/jayday.html


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2012)

fortyplus said:
			
		

> mid-July is as important as the cavalry manoevres to techno music


eh?


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2012)

Rescheduling the event is a nice idea, but given the amount of country shows/festivals/fetes/fairs that take place over the summer every year, I'd imagine that most of the stalls/attractions/tents/stages etc would have been fully booked up a long time ago.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Feb 5, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Steve Reed be dragged through the streets to the Olympic Park where he will be locked in a room with Seb Coe for the entire duration of the Olympics.


 
To be fair, the Golden Boy would actually rather like this.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 5, 2012)

editor said:


> I covered the events on urban. Last one was in 2004.
> http://www.urban75.org/photos/protest/jayday.html


Thanks for that. Funny bit in the Potted History:
"The general feedback from crew and punters was that the day was just too loud. So this year we have cut back the number of sound systems and introduced a Grow Tent."

It didn't say why the event stopped, but it looked like the council successfully made it as hard as possible for the event to go ahead, and in the face of that it ran out of steam I'm guessing. Shame...it would be great to have a proper free music & soundsytem event (even though I go to the country show, it doesnt really do it for me if Im honest).

Fun to read back about Paddick and the decriminalisation-lite 'Lambeth experiment'...seems a long time ago now.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 5, 2012)

i think the J Day march was held in a few different places around London in the late 90s/early 00s (Burgess Park once, and possibly somewhere in north London?) until they settled on Brockwell Park for a few years and started the march in Kennington.

iirc one year the J Day organisers got in trouble for serving alcohol until 7.05pm when the licence was only until 7pm. I think there was some hassles over the licence after that, before the council actually said "basically, we don't want it here anymore" and that was that. I seem to remember the council saying the march could happen and finish in the park, but there couldn't be any amplified music or alcohol sold. The organisers tried to move it elsewhere but it basically fizzled out...


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2012)

From the urban thread in 2003:


> RE: Cannabis Festival Court Case
> 
> The Council dropped the charges of sale of alcohol, - it was being given to crew as a thankyou for working.
> 
> ...


http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/cannabis-festival-licencee-charged.2104/page-2#post-136272


----------



## r0bb0 (Feb 6, 2012)

could be a chance to do a ghekkoblaster partee 
how it works: bring a ghekko blaster & tune into the same radio station


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 6, 2012)

r0bb0 said:


> could be a chance to do a ghekkoblaster partee
> how it works: bring a ghekko blaster & tune into the same radio station


 
ghekko?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 6, 2012)

(((gekkos)))


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 6, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> (((gekkos)))


 
same as, and robbo wants to go blasting them


----------



## story (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## paolo (Feb 6, 2012)

Not that this article justifies the cancellation of the show, but its suggests there's a few events managers with concerns. The conclusion appears to be: Expect to pay more for resources.

http://www.supplymanagement.com/news/2012/event-buyers-short-on-supplies-ahead-of-london-2012/


----------



## Crispy (Feb 6, 2012)

PS: Why not Saturday for the picnic? I prefer my cider hangovers on the weekend..


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2012)

Crispy said:


> PS: Why not Saturday for the picnic? I prefer my cider hangovers on the weekend..


Because families are usually busier on a Saturday - and there'd be more chance of people wanting to cane it if it were on a Saturday.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 6, 2012)

fair enough - I'll be there whenever


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2012)

paolo999 said:


> Not that this article justifies the cancellation of the show, but its suggests there's a few events managers with concerns. The conclusion appears to be: Expect to pay more for resources.
> 
> http://www.supplymanagement.com/news/2012/event-buyers-short-on-supplies-ahead-of-london-2012/


All of which makes the possibility of shifting the date seem an unlikely logistical prospect.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 6, 2012)

I like the way the "we can do it for ourselves" anarchist spirit has been scaled back to making sure the replacement picnic is attended by hardworking family types and that no-one gets too drunk or anything.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2012)

teuchter said:


> I like the way the "we can do it for ourselves" anarchist spirit has been scaled back to making sure the replacement picnic is attended by hardworking family types and that no-one gets too drunk or anything.


It's a Sunday afternoon picnic, you doofus, not an anarchist meeting.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 6, 2012)

You mean no one is bringing any babies to eat?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 6, 2012)

Drunkenness is fine/desirable, surely? It's a festival. That's what I love about it - civilised inebriaton


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Drunkenness is fine/desirable, surely? It's a festival. That's what I love about it - civilised inebriaton


I don't think that at any point have I suggested people can't get as sloshed as they jolly well like.


----------



## paolo (Feb 6, 2012)

Saturday is better for a 'session'.
Sunday more family friendly.

I don't think anyone's disagreeing on that are they?

Personally, I'd vote for Saturday. But that's just me.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 6, 2012)

So it will be a sober affair?


----------



## boohoo (Feb 6, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> You mean no one is bringing any babies to eat?


 
I will be bringing an anarchist eating baby.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2012)

paolo999 said:


> Saturday is better for a 'session'.
> Sunday more family friendly.


I go to the country show to meet lots of friends and their kids, chat, picnic, have a drink and something to eat and generally hang out. Like a lot of the urban picnics of the past. 

If people just want to get rat-arsed and wolf down vats of lager, they're free to do so.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 6, 2012)

i think the idea is to wolf down loads of chucklehead AND meet friends and their kidsw, chat, picnic and look at funny veg sculptures - it can all be done


----------



## teuchter (Feb 6, 2012)

What is it that hardworking families are "busy" with on Saturdays?


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 6, 2012)

Avoiding each other, mostly.

(((Broken Britain)))


----------



## Maggot (Feb 6, 2012)

OpalFruit said:


> Olympics: 1
> 
> Glasto, The Country Show, The arts, the entire tourist industry including hotels, restaurants etc, the general public : 0
> 
> None of this was mentioned in the bid, was it?


 
The Arts have seen a boom cos of the Olympics.  http://www.london2012.com/cultural-olympiad


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 6, 2012)

teuchter said:


> What is it that hardworking families are "busy" with on Saturdays?


 
Shopping?  

Although now supermarkets open on Sunday, that's no excuse

Washing clothes, housework?


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 6, 2012)

is there any chance of a poll vis - saturday or sunday?  i don't feel like i can drink at all on a sunday, which would certainly put a dampener on things for me.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2012)

I had the idea of putting the picnic on a Sunday afternoon rather than a Saturday because I thought that it_ if_ it turns out to be a popular idea - and the initial feedback from Twitter suggests that it might be - it might be less likely to get The Man stirred up.

From what I can see, the Sundays are traditionally a fair bit more popular too.

That said, if people are more interested in a drink-fest then I'm clearly out of step.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 6, 2012)

it's all about the chucklehead


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> it's all about the chucklehead


I do believe that was available - and drunk heartily - on the Sunday too.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 6, 2012)

editor said:


> I had the idea of putting the picnic on a Sunday afternoon rather than a Saturday because I thought that it_ if_ it turns out to be a popular idea - and the initial feedback from Twitter suggests that it might be - it might be less likely to get The Man stirred up.
> 
> From what I can see, the Sundays are traditionally a fair bit more popular too.
> 
> That said, if people are more interested in a drink-fest then I'm clearly out of step.


 
Maybe Sunday's busier because people know it's the last day and stuff's going to be sold off cheaply?


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe Sunday's busier because people know it's the last day and stuff's going to be sold off cheaply?


Yes, that's right. Everyone in Brixton is a cheapskate.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 6, 2012)

editor said:


> Yes, that's right. Everyone in Brixton is a cheapskate.


 
Well not only that   I often see or speak to people on the Saturday (not in the park) who have totally forgotten it's on so make a point of going on the Sunday

A few people last year told me to go to the plant stalls on the Sunday evening as they always flog them off towards the end of the day and it was definitely busier on the Sunday evening than on the Saturday

I'm a cheapskate btw


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> A few people last year told me to go to the plant stalls on the Sunday evening as they always flog them off towards the end of the day and it was definitely busier on the Sunday evening than on the Saturday


I could be wrong, but I don't think the thousands watching the bands on the Sunday afternoon had all come up in the hope of securing a slightly cheaper plant later on.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 6, 2012)

editor said:


> I could be wrong, but I don't think the thousands watching the bands on the Sunday afternoon had all come up in the hope of securing a slightly cheaper plant later on.


 
Better bands on the Sunday?  

*tries to remember what day Top Cats were on*


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2012)

It's interesting that the council should be putting the boot into the festival this year, when in 2010 they were busy trumpeting its success:




> The Lambeth Country Show 2010 in Brockwell Park broke all records. 180,000
> people (80,000 more than in 2009) enjoyed the usual dynamic variety of music,
> dance, sports, art, animals, flower shows, a range of food, and the fun fair.
> Over 100 charitable and community organisations also attended.
> ...


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Better bands on the Sunday?
> 
> *tries to remember what day Top Cats were on*


And if that is the case, why do you think they might be putting better bands on during the Sunday?

If I was offered a gig there*, I'd definitely take the Sunday.

(*actually, I was last year, but then they really messed me around)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 6, 2012)

editor said:


> And if that is the case, why do you think they might be putting better bands on during the Sunday?


 
Because the better bands are able to handle their Sunday morning hangover 

*curses editor*

and the Saturday bands go to church on Sunday


----------



## teuchter (Feb 6, 2012)

Sounds like it's all being organised via Twitter anyway.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2012)

teuchter said:


> Sounds like it's all being organised via Twitter anyway.


Does it really?


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 6, 2012)

> Notting Hill Carnival to be 'even larger' in 2012


*
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-14375362

I suppose it's pretty relevant that the NHC takes place after the Olympics.


*!!1!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 6, 2012)

we'll do both days, Saturday AND Sunday.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 7, 2012)

http://www.brixtonblog.com/campaign-save-the-lambeth-country-show/


----------



## ska invita (Feb 7, 2012)

Badgers said:


> http://www.brixtonblog.com/campaign-save-the-lambeth-country-show/


Petition signed X


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 7, 2012)

signed


----------



## lang rabbie (Feb 7, 2012)

There seems to be some frantic back-pedalling going on by elected Labour members of the administration to disassociate themselves from this "officer" decision and various sources are suggesting a September rescheduling.

But do keep encouraging people to sign the petition.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 7, 2012)

SLP reporters were hovering around the Herne Hill station area for some of the afternoon interviewing people about their reaction.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 7, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> SLP reporters were hovering around the Herne Hill station area for some of the afternoon interviewing people about their reaction.


 
I noticed somewhere (could have been Herne Hill Society or something similar) talking about how "Brockwell Park, in Herne Hill"

Twats.  It's not just in Herne Hill


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 7, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I noticed somewhere (could have been Herne Hill Society or something similar) talking about how "Brockwell Park, in Herne Hill"
> 
> Twats. It's not just in Herne Hill


 
Why didn't they go to Brixton Tube.  Loads more punters there, or did they want the middle-class view of events?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 7, 2012)

it may go ahead after all!
http://www.brixtonblog.com/campaign-lambeth-country-show-2012-may-go-ahead/


----------



## paolo (Feb 7, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I noticed somewhere (could have been Herne Hill Society or something similar) talking about how "Brockwell Park, in Herne Hill"
> 
> Twats. It's not just in Herne Hill


 
True - I guess some of it probably counts as Tulse Hill, too.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 7, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> it may go ahead after all!
> http://www.brixtonblog.com/campaign-lambeth-country-show-2012-may-go-ahead/


 
I'll get excited when it's a definite, but thanks for link



> Council staff close to the show, spoken to by the blog this evening, said they had heard nothing about the potential revised dates. Officers were told on Friday that the fair would not go ahead due to the Olympic Games and the lack of “police and portaloos”.
> 
> Cllr Florence Nosegbe, cabinet member for culture, gave a further hint this evening that the council was set to u-turn. She told the Blog: ” No decision has been made to date regarding holding the Country Show on another date. We could do it at another point in the year.”


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 7, 2012)

paolo999 said:


> True - I guess some of it probably counts as Tulse Hill, too.


 
and Brixton has an entrance as well


----------



## Greebo (Feb 7, 2012)

paolo999 said:


> True - I guess some of it probably counts as Tulse Hill, too.


Agreed, seeing as the estates along one side of Tulse Hill (the road, not the place) have gates onto the park.  And a couple of very handy non-gates.


----------



## paolo (Feb 7, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and Brixton has an entrance as well


 
Ohhh... was _that_ what you were getting at.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 7, 2012)

paolo999 said:


> Ohhh... was _that_ what you were getting at.


 
and that Tulse Hill has an entrance.  I use the Tulse Hill entrance.  It's the nicest entrance


----------



## paolo (Feb 7, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and that Tulse Hill has an entrance. I use the Tulse Hill entrance. It's the nicest entrance


 
From yours, it's probably Only 24 Minutes.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 7, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I noticed somewhere (could have been Herne Hill Society or something similar) talking about how "Brockwell Park, in Herne Hill"
> 
> Twats. It's not just in Herne Hill


What do expect them to say "Brockwell Park, in Herne Hill with bits in Tulse Hill and partly in Brixton too"?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 7, 2012)

Clapham East


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 7, 2012)

Maggot said:


> What do expect them to say "Brockwell Park, in Herne Hill with bits in Tulse Hill and partly in Brixton too"?


 
Yes.  The park bordered by Brixton, Tulse Hill and Herne Hill


----------



## paolo (Feb 7, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Clapham East


 
West Dulwich, *surely*.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 7, 2012)

Lambeth Council doesn't even mention Tulse Hill  



> *Brockwell Park*
> 
> Brockwell Park is a large, historic park located between Brixton, Dulwich and Herne Hill.


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 7, 2012)

paolo999 said:


> West Dulwich, *surely*.


west dulwich is somewhere else. tis northwest dulwich.  or in fact, north northwest.


----------



## madolesance (Feb 7, 2012)

.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 7, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Lambeth Council doesn't even mention Tulse Hill


Why does that not surprise me?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 7, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Why does that not surprise me?


 
They're trying to bury the residents of Tulse Hill.  Bad apples, the lot of 'em


----------



## Greebo (Feb 7, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> They're trying to bury the residents of Tulse Hill. Bad apples, the lot of 'em


VP is enraged - a stiff letter of excruciatingly sarcastic politeness will be sent.

To the council, not to you Minnie, don't worry.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 7, 2012)

Greebo said:


> VP is enraged - a stiff letter of excruciatingly sarcastic politeness will be sent.
> 
> To the council, not to you Minnie, don't worry.


 
That's good.  I'd probably have to get the dictionary out 

Can you get him to post it up here so we can all be enraged together?


----------



## teuchter (Feb 8, 2012)

I think you'll find that Brockwell Park is actually in South-West Loughborough Junction.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 8, 2012)

I remember a BBC doc about Lidos and they said Brockwell Park was in Dulwich.

Sick fucks!


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 8, 2012)

Surely it's in Dulwich when something *nice* has happened, Tulse Hill when it wasn't nice, and Brixton if it's gang-related.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 8, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> First the cannabis march/festival, now the Country Show. Fuck Lambeth and their cooperative council bullshit.
> 
> We will have a festival anyway, we'll party all night, we'll take the park, block the roads off, weed will be legalised for the day, we'll squat the town hall and fill it with a 10k rig and 1000 people dancing, we'll have a tanker full of chucklehead transported from Somerset and parked up in the main road, Jay Rayner will be ceremoniously roasted on burning pyre in a blackcurrant sauce produced by the Suburban 75 forum, and Steve Reed be dragged through the streets to the Olympic Park where he will be locked in a room with Seb Coe for the entire duration of the Olympics.


 
TBF, I don't see how giving Steve Reed a fortnight of unalloyed sexual pleasure will help matters.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I remember a BBC doc about Lidos and they said Brockwell Park was in Dulwich.
> 
> Sick fucks!


 
Outrageous


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Surely it's in Dulwich when something *nice* has happened, Tulse Hill when it wasn't nice, and Brixton if it's gang-related.


 
What happens if it's not nice *and *gang related?


----------



## lang rabbie (Feb 8, 2012)

> *CHAPTER VI - Tulse Hill and Brockwell Park*
> The areas now known as Tulse Hill and Brockwell Park correspond roughly with the Manor or Manors of Bodley, Upgrove, and Scarlettes, (ref. 1) the boundaries of which cannot be established with any precision


 
*From: 'Tulse Hill and Brockwell Park', Survey of London: volume 26: Lambeth: Southern area (1956), pp. 155-166. URL: http://www.british-history.ac.uk/report.aspx?compid=49778  Date accessed: 08 February 2012.*


----------



## Greebo (Feb 8, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What happens if it's not nice *and *gang related?


"Near the Hootahob" or "near Tesco metro on Tulse Hill", obviously.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 8, 2012)

Brockwell Park is not Brixton, I repeat, not Brixton.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 8, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That's good. I'd probably have to get the dictionary out
> 
> Can you get him to post it up here so we can all be enraged together?


 
I'm sure I can force myself to do that once it's finished.


----------



## cemertyone (Feb 8, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I remember a BBC doc about Lidos and they said Brockwell Park was in Dulwich.
> 
> Sick fucks!


 
I did some of my " community service" painting the Brockwell Lido when it was closed for the winter season..
On a lighter note that Irish twat from "cold feet" whats his name Jimmy Nesbit asked me for a light one day
when we were down enjoying the delights of a summer day and i handed him the spliff i was smoking
so he could light his own fag up..
Dont think he was to impressed.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2012)

boohoo said:


> Brockwell Park is not Brixton, I repeat, not Brixton.


 
Isn't it?  Where's Brixton Water Lane then?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> I'm sure I can force myself to do that once it's finished.


 
Looking forward to it


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 8, 2012)

It stinks that they have cancelled it, but, in better news, the Crystal Palace Festival is going ahead in mid June, with the focus being on 16 June, I believe. 

In fact, perhaps I should start a separate thread about that, at some point, to encourage urbanites to attend.


----------



## billythefish (Feb 8, 2012)

Is urban art fair going ahead on Josephine Avenue? It's normally the same weekend and relies on a lot of foot-fall to the country fair.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 8, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Isn't it? Where's Brixton Water Lane then?


 
I've never considered that area really Brixton.  And the Water Lane heads toward Brixton Hill which is Brixton Hill rather than Brixton.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 8, 2012)

boohoo said:


> IBrixton Hill which is Brixton Hill rather than Brixton.


 
*W H A T*.....* T H E*.....* F U C K ??*


----------



## boohoo (Feb 8, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> *W H A T*.....* T H E*.....* F U C K ??*


 
You are the hill young woman, not the ton. 

The area of Brixton hill is an earlier settlement than central Brixton.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 8, 2012)

The Hill of the ton!!! 

Be off with you and take your ''earlier settlement''s with you.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 8, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> The Hill of the ton!!!
> 
> Be off with you and take your ''earlier settlement''s with you.


 
You can tell I've been watching time team ....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> The Hill of the ton!!!
> 
> Be off with you and take your ''earlier settlement''s with you.


 
Stop moaning quimmy, we were here before that mob down there


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2012)

boohoo said:


> I've never considered that area really Brixton. And the Water Lane heads toward Brixton Hill which is Brixton Hill rather than Brixton.


 

Pfft, and pffft again


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> The Hill of the ton!!!
> 
> Be off with you and take your ''earlier settlement''s with you.


 
I reckon boohoo's calling you bumpy and overweight.  That's fighting talk that is


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 8, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I reckon boohoo's calling you bumpy and overweight. That's fighting talk that is


 
She's pretty bumpy herself just now.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 8, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Looking forward to it


 
Here you go!

-----​ 

Dear Madam or Sir,
while perusing your excellent website in search of information on the 2012 Lambeth Country Show (see below), I came across your page for Brockwell Park (http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/services/environment/parksgreenspaces/parks/brockwellpark.htm).

     While I realise that all local authorities like to put what they see as the best possible spin on local amenities, to claim that Brockwell Park is “located between Brixton, Dulwich and Herne Hill” flies in the face of both reality and any edition of the London A to Z. Brockwell Park in fact has as its' longest border housing estates that front onto Tulse Hill, which is in...wait for it... Tulse Hill.
     I've no doubt it makes the park sound more amenable to visitors to represent it as falling between two comfortably middle-class enclaves and edgy, much-gentrified...Brixton Water Lane and Dulwich Rd, but perhaps you'd actually attract more visitors through a policy of honesty? Otherwise it gives the impression that LBL is ashamed of Tulse Hill and its preponderance of social housing, and that's surely not the case?

On a related note, congratulations are in order to the council too, for a thoroughly excellent plan to forego the Lambeth Country Show this year, citing organisational difficulties due to the Olympics. This is just the sort of thing one should expect a “cooperative council” not to do – pushing through policies that affect a significant minority of the borough's residents with absolutely no consultation of one side of the “cooperative” equation whatsoever – but here we see the same old Lambeth machine politics re-emerging: A lack of consultation; arrogant assumptions made by members; scurrying retrenchment in the face of local opposition, and then the pretence that the last-minute change-of-mind was planned all along. One only hopes that Lambeth councillors will not be attending any of the Olympics events, otherwise local residents might, doubtlessly mistakenly, get the impression that councillors sitting on the various committees of “the cooperative council” give more of a damn about their own entertainment than they do about their ward constituents.

Yours cooperatively​​-----​​​Too "nice", do you reckon?​


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 8, 2012)

boohoo said:


> You are the hill young woman, not the ton.
> 
> The area of Brixton hill is an earlier settlement than central Brixton.


 
Yep. Sensible to occupy the high ground, rather than the bit that floods. This is something that most SW9ers *still* don't seem to have worked out.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Here you go!
> 
> -----​
> 
> ...


 
Brilliant


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Yep. Sensible to occupy the high ground, rather than the bit that floods. This is something that most SW9ers *still* don't seem to have worked out.


 
That's why Brockwell Hall was built on high ground rather than near the Herne Hill or Brixton entrances


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 8, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That's why Brockwell Hall was built on high ground rather than near the Herne Hill or Brixton entrances


 
And near the water supply, given that the Effra was yards away.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Here you go!
> 
> -----​
> 
> ...


 
Do you think you could ask them if they have a map of Brockwell Park as well showing what part's in Lambeth and what part's in Southwark and where Brixton/Tulse Hill/Norwood and that other place meet in the park.  We need to know


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 8, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Do you think you could ask them if they have a map of Brockwell Park as well showing what part's in Lambeth and what part's in Southwark and where Brixton/Tulse Hill/Norwood and that other place meet in the park. We need to know


 
I'll get to work on it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> I'll get to work on it.


 
Good work.  I reckon Tulse Hill are best off really.  They have the prettiest entrance (trees full of cherry blossom in the spring) and all the duck ponds.  Herne Hill has the Lido but that's about it.  Not sure where Brockwell Hall is other than in the middle.  Secret Garden seems to be more towards Tulse Hill as well.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2012)

ah, found the website that I was referring to. Brockwell Park is definitely Herne Hill

http://www.brockwellpark.com/index.php

although I do wonder if that's a postal address for Brockwell Hall itself?


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 8, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Good work. I reckon Tulse Hill are best off really. They have the prettiest entrance (trees full of cherry blossom in the spring) and all the duck ponds. Herne Hill has the Lido but that's about it. Not sure where Brockwell Hall is other than in the middle. Secret Garden seems to be more towards Tulse Hill as well.


 
This is my entrance (at least for another week) and I absolutely love it... the week the blossoms come out I almost weep with joy, it's exquisite.  However, the entrance at the top of Brockwell Park Gardens is arguably prettier much of the rest of the year as you come through straight onto that heath land and spectacular views.


----------



## nagapie (Feb 8, 2012)

I consider my entrance, through the housing estate next to Tesco, a brilliant entrance. Near to the paddling pool, ponds and playground. Made of win for a happy Tulse Hill parent.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> This is my entrance (at least for another week) and I absolutely love it... the week the blossoms come out I almost weep with joy, it's exquisite. However, the entrance at the top of Brockwell Park Gardens is arguably prettier much of the rest of the year as you come through straight onto that heath land and spectacular views.


 
I'm not sure what entrance you're talking about?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2012)

nagapie said:


> I consider my entrance, through the housing estate next to Tesco, a brilliant entrance. Near to the paddling pool, ponds and playground. Made of win for a happy Tulse Hill parent.


 
Yes, but that's a new(ish) entranc.  Lovely a quiet though


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 8, 2012)

lang rabbie said:


> There seems to be some frantic back-pedalling going on by elected Labour members of the administration to disassociate themselves from this "officer" decision and various sources are suggesting a September rescheduling.


But September still clashes with the Paralympics...??!

The Streatham Guardian are claiming that traders were told on 1st Feb that the show was going ahead - what happened between the 1st and the 3rd?

Also spotted this in the Streatham Guardian:




			
				Streatham Guardian said:
			
		

> Councillor Steve Reed told the Streatham Guardian the Lambeth Country show could not be held in its “usual format” because police faced being over-stretched. He said there was “every possibility” of a similar event taking place later in the year, but said it would be a community-led exercise on a smaller scale. He said: “The country show in its usual format is cancelled. We have put the money into a pot for other events.”
> 
> Councillor Florence Nosegbe, cabinet member for Culture, Sport and the 2012 Games, said it was not safe to hold the event because of increased security risks. She said: “Since we can’t run the Country Show in its usual format we are putting money into a special fund so that community groups across the borough can run local events of their own, perhaps with an Olympic theme. I hope that one of these events will be a scaled-down Country Show-style event in Brockwell Park."


 

...which suggests the 'Country Show' will not happen in the format we know and love. I'm not being bought off with the possibility of some shit replacement festival in September.

People, our picnic is ON!


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 8, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'm not sure what entrance you're talking about?


 
I'm not sure how to explain it better than the entrance at the top (ie up the hill just before it bends round to Trinity Rise) of Brockwell Park Gardens.  Probably you've never used it - there'd be no reason to really unless you live up there or are heading to the church on Trinity Rise or similar.  It's very pretty when you come through from the road onto the park.  All the others are great for proximity to this, that and the other, but that entrance has a particularly pretty outlook.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> But September still clashes with the Paralympics...??!
> 
> The Streatham Guardian are claiming that traders were told on 1st Feb that the show was going ahead - what happened between the 1st and the 3rd?
> 
> ...


 

Increased security risk or lack of loos?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> I'm not sure how to explain it better than the entrance at the top (ie up the hill just before it bends round to Trinity Rise) of Brockwell Park Gardens. Probably you've never used it - there'd be no reason to really unless you live up there or are heading to the church on Trinity Rise or similar. It's very pretty when you come through from the road onto the park. All the others are great for proximity to this, that and the other, but that entrancehas a particularly pretty outlook.


 
I've just google mapped it, and no, I've never used that entrance


----------



## nagapie (Feb 8, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes, but that's a new(ish) entranc. Lovely a quiet though


 
I don't mean the Brockwellgate entrance, although that's my next nearest one.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2012)

nagapie said:


> I don't mean the Brockwellgate entrance, although that's my next nearest one.


 
I know the one you mean.  Through the new(ish) gated estate?


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 8, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I know the one you mean. Through the new(ish) gated estate?


 
no - she means the one behind Tesco on Crosby Walk. I went to see the house immediately next to that gate years ago.  It's a tiny entrance - you've probably never used that one either.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 8, 2012)

This is becoming Brockwellparkgate gate


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 8, 2012)

And another thing is the Olympics will be "Festival of Private Britain" as Anna Minton ( writer on housing and public space says):

"The true legacy of the Olympics is this litany of collapsed deals and broken promises by a confusing array of quangos and companies. The public-spirited legacy promised could have gone ahead only if the concept of the "public good" retained some meaning in today's political discourse.
Instead the term was quietly removed from legislation in 2004, reflecting the extent to which the market has squeezed the notion of the public good out of politics. If landmark events reflect the state of our society and democracy, then the Olympics never stood a chance of fulfilling a public-spirited legacy in tune with 1851 or 1951"
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2012/jan/24/london-olympics-festival-private-legacy

The Country Fair was the one Lambeth event of the year that everyone liked. It brought people together and is good example of "Big Society" or Lambeth alternative the Coop Council.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 8, 2012)

who care where it is? it's brockwell park and it belongs to us all.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> no - she means the one behind Tesco on Crosby Walk. I went to see the house immediately next to that gate years ago. It's a tiny entrance - you've probably never used that one either.


 
Nope.  It would seem there's lots of secret entrances I haven't used


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> who care where it is? it's brockwell park and it belongs to us all.


 
I don't think anyone really cares


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 8, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'm not sure what entrance you're talking about?


 
The one nearest the church spire at the top of the park, minnie.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 8, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> And another thing is the Olympics will be "Festival of Private Britain" as Anna Minton ( writer on housing and public space says):
> 
> "The true legacy of the Olympics is this litany of collapsed deals and broken promises by a confusing array of quangos and companies. The public-spirited legacy promised could have gone ahead only if the concept of the "public good" retained some meaning in today's political discourse.
> Instead the term was quietly removed from legislation in 2004, reflecting the extent to which the market has squeezed the notion of the public good out of politics. If landmark events reflect the state of our society and democracy, then the Olympics never stood a chance of fulfilling a public-spirited legacy in tune with 1851 or 1951"
> ...


 
Fucking A!!


----------



## nagapie (Feb 8, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> who care where it is? it's brockwell park and it belongs to us all.


 
Minnie is trying to paint me as some middle class interloper who only uses the gated community entrance. In fact I am a middle class interloper who uses the common people's entrance.


----------



## paolo (Feb 8, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> who care where it is? it's brockwell park and it belongs to us all



What, even people in Streatham?


----------



## teuchter (Feb 8, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> no - she means the one behind Tesco on Crosby Walk. I went to see the house immediately next to that gate years ago. It's a tiny entrance - you've probably never used that one either.


 
It's the best entrance. It was my favourite entrance, when I used to live on the wrong side of the tracks.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 8, 2012)

paolo999 said:


> What, even people in Streatham?


it belongs to EVERYONE, even North Londoners


----------



## paolo (Feb 8, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> it belongs to EVERYONE, even North Londoners



Ok, but let's stop short of offering to anyone outside of the M25. Start down that road and it'll trampled by clogs and overrun by whippets in no time.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 8, 2012)

it belongs to foreign visitors too  it's a park!


----------



## paolo (Feb 8, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> it belongs to foreign visitors too  it's a park!



Right, that's it. Razorwire at dawn. Maybe Camden has some second hand talking-cameras they want to get rid of.

"This is a restricted area. You are being photographed. Go and play in your *own* road."


----------



## Greebo (Feb 8, 2012)

teuchter said:


> It's the best entrance. It was my favourite entrance, when I used to live on the wrong side of the tracks.


My favourite is one of the the non gates, you'll have to find it for yourself though as I don't want it blocked up.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 9, 2012)

Greebo said:


> My favourite is one of the the non gates, you'll have to find it for yourself though as I don't want it blocked up.


 
I know where it is.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 9, 2012)

I have one too - but I think it's a different one to where you guys are talking about.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 9, 2012)

teuchter said:


> I know where it is.


There's more than one along that side


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 9, 2012)

i like the underground entrance myself. no-one seems to know about that


----------



## teuchter (Feb 9, 2012)

Greebo said:


> There's more than one along that side


 
I know where they all are, including some that you don't know about.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 9, 2012)

teuchter said:


> I know where they all are, including some that you don't know about.


Yet.


----------



## lang rabbie (Feb 9, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> i like the underground entrance myself. no-one seems to know about that


You are Anna Key and I claim my £5


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 9, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> it belongs to EVERYONE, even North Londoners


 
Fuck off.  They've got Hampstead Heath


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 9, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Fuck off. They've got Hampstead Heath


and so have we


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 9, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> and so have we


 
True, but who bothers going to North London?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 9, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> True, but who bothers going to North London?


loads of people. haven't you? london is great. it has buses and trains that take you to all sorts of interesting places. a few of them are in north london


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 9, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> loads of people. haven't you? london is great. it has buses and trains that take you to all sorts of interesting places. a few of them are in north london


 
I went to London Zoo last year.  I get around you know


----------



## lang rabbie (Feb 9, 2012)

Three years of Thameslink weekend closures have kept the Country Show remarkably free from North Londoner "cider tourists".


----------



## Crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

lang rabbie said:


> Three years of Thameslink weekend closures have kept the Country Show remarkably free from North Londoner "cider tourists".


Should get those trains back this year...


----------



## MAD-T-REX (Feb 9, 2012)

Yup, the overnight/weekend closure of the central London route ends on 21 May, well in time for the festival (if it were taking place).


----------



## paolo (Feb 9, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Should get those trains back this year...


 
Room for the 'vats' of lager?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

paolo999 said:


> Room for the 'vats' of lager?


Put on your quaffing hat.


----------



## paolo (Feb 10, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Put on your quaffing hat.


 
I dunno about that. I'm going on Saturday, so I'll be injecting crack into my eyes.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 10, 2012)

more backtracking: http://www.brixtonblog.com/campaign-lambeth-council-in-country-show-u-turn/


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 10, 2012)

> If the petition reaches 3,000 signatures the decision will have to be debated by a full council meeting.


Currently 1445.

*More signatures needed.*


----------



## Greebo (Feb 10, 2012)

On the front page of Lambeth Weekender:  "inside country show canceled - pg.12".  Turn to page 12 and there's a full page furniture shop advert.  Shambolic would be an understatement.

Meanwhile, more shuffling, blame shifting, and flimsy excuses about it in the SLP.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 10, 2012)

Damarr said:


> Yup, the overnight/weekend closure of the central London route ends on 21 May, well in time for the festival (if it were taking place).


 
really? Fantastic news!


----------



## MAD-T-REX (Feb 10, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> really? Fantastic news!


Almost all of the work on the central London route is finished (the Blackfriars and Farringdon rebuilds will be done within two months or so), but they need a bit longer to install new signalling between Loughborough Junction and Blackfriars to handle all of the Bedford/Brighton trains that will be diverted via Herne Hill from 2015 while London Bridge is being rebuilt.

The resignalling work will be done before a timetable change on Saturday 19 May. It isn't clear yet if service will run on the Wimbledon/Sutton loop that weekend (it will be on the Bedford/Brighton route), but late night service will definitely be running from Monday 21 May.


----------



## aeon23 (Feb 15, 2012)

*Bombard Lambeth with complaints about the cancellation of the county show*

We want to make it easy for customers to complain to us if they are unhappy with our services. You can complain by: 

using the *online complaints form *(found online www.lambeth.gov.uk/complaints)
sending an email to *complaints@lambeth.gov.uk* 
calling us by telephone on 020 7926 9694 
by post: Corporate Complaints Manager
Lambeth Town Hall
London 
SW2 1RW


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 16, 2012)

i use the pond entrance...it's a bit wet and you have to hold your breath but it brings you out right in the middle of the park by the ducks


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 16, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> i use the pond entrance...it's a bit wet and you have to hold your breath but it brings you out right in the middle of the park by the ducks


 
There's ducks in the middle of the park?


----------



## Greebo (Feb 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> There's ducks in the middle of the park?


I suspect he thinks that only the bits of the park within staggering distance of the Chucklehead stall count.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 16, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> i use the pond entrance...it's a bit wet and you have to hold your breath but it brings you out right in the middle of the park by the ducks


 
Very "bracing", that odour is, especially in summer!.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 16, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Very "bracing", that odour is, especially in summer!.


Not as much as it used to be before the pond drainage was cleared.  But it still probably keeps some of the yuppies away, so it's all good.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 16, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Not as much as it used to be before the pond drainage was cleared. But it still probably keeps some of the yuppies away, so it's all good.


 
It was fucking vile before they did the dredging, wasn't it?  We used to catch a whiff off it,, and we're about 250-300 yds away as the crow flies.  Still, I can think of the nice people living in Brockwell Gate getting the benefit of it, and fall asleep content with how life sometimes works out.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 17, 2012)

never mind the country show:
http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/standard/article-24036396-battle-to-save-hyde-park-gigs.do


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 17, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> never mind the country show:
> http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/standard/article-24036396-battle-to-save-hyde-park-gigs.do


 
Saw that on the news.  All those rich bastards whose ears are being assaulted by the boom boom boom


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 17, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Saw that on the news. All those rich bastards whose ears are being assaulted by the boom boom boom


 
Poor old Mayfair Residents.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 17, 2012)

How many concerts a year are held in Hyde Park anyway?


----------



## Laughing Toad (Feb 17, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Saw that on the news. All those rich bastards whose ears are being assaulted by the boom boom boom


Ooooh. That's given me an idea for a witty and original phrase to put under my username.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 17, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> never mind the country show:
> http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/standard/article-24036396-battle-to-save-hyde-park-gigs.do


I can't say I'll miss having the opportunity to spend £50 to watch some ageing rock twats on their comeback tour tbh. The Country Show is free, and actually good.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 17, 2012)

Laughing Toad said:


> Ooooh. That's given me an idea for a witty and original phrase to put under my username.


 
_*Shut it*_ is a lot easier though


----------



## Tolpuddle (Feb 18, 2012)

So, the show can't go ahead  before the games because it can't be Policed. An event on one weekend. So, it might be reasonable to assume that a longer event couldn't go ahead then....

http://claphamcommon.org/news/joint...se-from-melanie-oxley-christopher-wellbelove/

Looks like Pride House might happen, 20,000 people a day for a couple of weeks.

http://pridehouselondon.co.uk/

They don't say where it is (at least I don't think so)

but

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/NR/rdonlyres/9E9DC45A-FE5C-44B1-8A9B-51D9CD41751F/0/ApplicationForm.pdf

so, a free event before before the games can't happen, but another event running for the duration of the games can. It looks good, but I bet they are paying a few £'s to use the common. I feel a freedom of information coming on here.. anyone smell double standards??


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 18, 2012)

Brixton Blog are now saying the council will hold the country show on 15 and 16 september - with a slightly smaller budget and for slightly less people. http://www.brixtonblog.com/council-propose-september-dates-for-country-show/

I'm sceptical though until a final decision is made on 19 March...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 18, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Brixton Blog are now saying the council will hold the country show on 15 and 16 september - with a slightly smaller budget and for slightly less people. http://www.brixtonblog.com/council-propose-september-dates-for-country-show/
> 
> I'm sceptical though until a final decision is made on 19 March...


 
Interesting, and curious as to why Gay Pride wasn't going to be affected?  Fewer police needed?  Not as big?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 18, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Interesting, and curious as to why Gay Pride wasn't going to be affected? Fewer police needed? Not as big?


 
The Gay Pride event is presumably organised externally and I expect they pay the council for the space.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 18, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> The Gay Pride event is presumably organised externally and I expect they pay the council for the space.


 
Well I assumed that as well, but it still needs policing, and the council never said the Country Show was cancelled due to lack of dosh


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 18, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I can't say I'll miss having the opportunity to spend £50 to watch some ageing rock twats on their comeback tour tbh. The Country Show is free, and actually good.


Those smilies are sarcastic smilies.


----------



## se5 (Feb 20, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Brixton Blog are now saying the council will hold the country show on 15 and 16 september - with a slightly smaller budget and for slightly less people. http://www.brixtonblog.com/council-propose-september-dates-for-country-show/
> 
> I'm sceptical though until a final decision is made on 19 March...


 
Prepartions are being made - Probe are recruiting a temporary Event Officer - £120 a day: http://www.reed.co.uk/jobs/event-of...2012/21214351#/jobs/probe-resources-ltd/p4817 and Senior Event Officer at £150 a day http://www.reed.co.uk/jobs/senior-project-officer-for-the-lambeth-country-show-2012/21214400#/jobs/probe-resources-ltd/p4817 

both have just been tweeted


----------



## paolo (Feb 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well I assumed that as well, but it still needs policing, and the council never said the Country Show was cancelled due to lack of dosh



Different area, different decision makers, different speculation on whether or not they'll be affected. An event needs lots of resources, not just police.

Not saying Lambeth were right of course, just that it's complicated and everyone's guessing. There's a link I posted above about how the events supply industry sees it.


----------



## hmmph (Feb 22, 2012)

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/standard/article-24037419-axed-country-show-is-back-on.do


----------



## netbob (Mar 2, 2012)

I got a reply to my FOI. 

http://www.whatdotheyknow.com/request/lambeth_country_show#incoming-260596

On a very quick glance looks like September was on the cards from the beginning? Also the policing issue seems to be secondary to financial stuff. 

So was the campaign to 'save' the show quite useful to the council in justifying the move?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 2, 2012)

memespring said:


> I got a reply to my FOI.
> 
> http://www.whatdotheyknow.com/request/lambeth_country_show#incoming-260596
> 
> ...


 
They need a more competent typist


----------



## r0bb0 (Jul 18, 2012)

weather channels got this for the weekend, anyone still on for it? (scuse the lousy gifs)
21 July


Forecast 





*Light Rain*
High 18°C 
Low 12°C
 Chance of Precip.
60 %


22 July


Forecast 




*Mostly Cloudy*
High 22°C 
Low 12°C
 Chance of Precip.
10 %


----------

